# Hauntcast 39 airs July 1st



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hauntcast 39 airs June 1st*

Hauntcast 39 airs on June 1st featuring Ed Roberts from WCHC and Jay Gracianette from the House of Shock. Dick Terhune debuts his new segment Marketing Morgue and the rest of the Scream Team will do the voodoo that they do so well. Don't miss another episode or your chance to win a $200 Hot Wire Foam Factory kit and subscribe http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/ .


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

BTW, it airs tomorrow June 1st.


----------

